# Exporting high res photos for large prints



## wordsman (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm struggling to export a photo for a very large print - it keeps coming out at 72dpi. I'm using Lightroom CC on Mac Yosemite. Under file settings I'm using TIFF and untucked 'resize to fit'. Aside from that I can't work out how to get the best possible quality to send to the printer.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 29, 2015)

what  size file; what size print or canvas are you getting 

when untick 'resize....." make sure you fill in the dpi at 240/300 or what you feel you require


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Generally speaking it doesn't matter what PPI is set in the export dialog, as it has no effect of the resulting exported file if "Resize to Fit" is unchecked (the only time it affects the output file is if you have specified actual dimensions in the Image Sizing box with "resize to Fit" checked).

What DOES matter is what you mean by "a very large print" and how many big the image is (pixel dimensions), and what quality setting (DPI) that you want the printer to use. Then is becomes a simple maths exercise.

So as Ian has requested, let us know the size of the image file and how big you want it printed (and at what quality setting).


----------



## wordsman (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi, thanks for your responses guys. The photo is a 6,000 x 4,000 DNG file from my Sony Nex-7, so 24 megapixel. We're looking at printing it at 1880 x 1174mm, on acoustic canvas. I'm trying to export it to TIFF for the printer.

cheers


----------



## clee01l (Jun 30, 2015)

wordsman said:


> Hi, thanks for your responses guys. The photo is a 6,000 x 4,000 DNG file from my Sony Nex-7, so 24 megapixel. We're looking at printing it at 1880 x 1174mm, on acoustic canvas. I'm trying to export it to TIFF for the printer.
> 
> cheers


1174mm is over 46 inches. Your 4000 pixel side only can provide  ~85ppi.  Is this enough resolution for you.   You do not have enough pixels for 300ppi.


----------



## Ian.B (Jun 30, 2015)

Umm; 'acoustic canvas'?? That's a new one for this bloke :thinking: but then I print very few photos these days 

depends on _the printer, _but many convert the files to jpg for printing so ask the printer what they use and size they need . 

as for the original problem: wouldn't you need to send the actual size you required to be printed? If so, you shouldn't be unticking the  resize box; _BUT_; I just did a test  export  for the size you are talking I ended up with 780mb file  Y .

I would suggest trying a couple of things>>talk to the printer>>do some test exports in jpg/smaller sizes to see if the original question is solved



Bit off LR topics
And if I may; a couple of personal thoughts from me. Canvas prints are popular because Mums can get a 'good looking' photo of their darlings from very basic cameras. Canvas printing is _very _forgiving and we don't really need the file quality we need when printing a photograph. 

You are using a 24px camera, yet not so long ago we were using 6 mp cameras like my first digital camera, a "pro quality" D100 Nikon yet I was able to print _and sell _20 x 30 inch (50 x 75cm) photos from those JPG original edited files.  The point is we tend worry too much about file quality today IMO. What we had to do or _should have done_ in the past often no longer matters with today's brilliant cameras. And a note about the D100: it was a case of take 4 raw photos   and wait for the camera to write up those files. Not very handy when doing aerial photos lol. And that D100 cost about Au$2,500!!!

Hope all that helps you in some way. let us know how it all goes and I would _love to see_ the photo  you are printing that big

(This place uses awful smilies ]


----------



## wordsman (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## wordsman (Jul 1, 2015)

Here's the pic. So, can anyone tell me how to export the highest possible quality please?

cheers


----------



## Replytoken (Jul 1, 2015)

As Ian.B asked above, does your printer want the original resolution so they can resize the image, or do they want you to resize it for them?

--Ken


----------



## wordsman (Jul 1, 2015)

I think they're going to enlarge it themselves.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 1, 2015)

wordsman said:


> I think they're going to enlarge it themselves.


Then send them every pixel that was shot. Do keep in mind that you have different aspect ratios for the source (6,000 x 4,000 = 1.5)  and the target (1880 x 1174 = 1.66). You will need to crop ~385 pixels away from the 4000 pixel side to fit the image onto the canvas. (6000X3600px =1.66)


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 2, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Do keep in mind that you have different aspect ratios for the source (6,000 x 4,000 = 1.5)  and the target (1880 x 1174 = 1.66). You will need to crop ~385 pixels away from the 4000 pixel side to fit the image onto the canvas. (6000X3600px =1.66)



or ask them crop from the top and  left hand side..._.that's important_

big photo will look good on a big wall :nod:


----------

